# Avatars: Yay! Sig pics: Grrr



## DMG (Jan 19, 2002)

I'll probably get smacked down for saying this but...now we have avatars do we really need the sig pics?  I seem to spend more time scrolling through the same old boring pics rather than the meaty content.

Plus, it's ok for you lucky people with broadband connections...

Please...Pretty Please...Pretty Please with Sugar on top...


----------



## Berandor (Jan 19, 2002)

I transferred my sig pic to be my avatar pic...


----------



## DMG (Jan 19, 2002)

Berandor said:
			
		

> *I transferred my sig pic to be my avatar pic... *




Cool.  One converted...


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

Well, you can turn off sigs entirely in the options page, or just turn off images.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

I didn't have a sig pic before, but I see no need for them now that we have avatars.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *Well, you can turn off sigs entirely in the options page, or just turn off images. *




If I turned off Sigs I'd miss witty things like:



> I am the result of an incestuous relationship between a cheap whore and a demonspawn.
> 
> Are you?




But I am getting kind of sick of huge pictures in peoples sigs, now that we have avatars.
Small pictures are okay.
But when a sig pic is like 4 inches across on my screen and they are only posting one line, it looks kinda lame.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jan 19, 2002)

You mean like this?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> *You mean like this? *




Umm... No.
The sig pic has to load for it to bother me. 

When I just see a tiny unloaded box, I think it's kinda funny really.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

"Your .sig should never be larger than your post."

Can't remeber who said that, but whoever said it should be listened to.


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *"Your .sig should never be larger than your post."
> 
> Can't remeber who said that, but whoever said it should be listened to. *




Are you suggesting that we change sigs for every post depending on how long it will be?


----------



## Terraism (Jan 19, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Are you suggesting that we change sigs for every post depending on how long it will be?  *




Nope - just don't use the sig...   I figure that you should only include your .sig once per thread if it contains a pic or something similar - in my case, now that I've got the avatar, I just put my closing in my sig.  Anyway - if your sig is going to be bigger than the post, turn off the sig for that post.  It works.  And makes life SO much easier on everyone else...


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 19, 2002)

Well, I like my sig too much...


----------



## SpikeyFreak (Jan 19, 2002)

mastermind said:
			
		

> *Well, I like my sig too much...  *




I like your sig too.  Rectangles really turn me on.

--One Spikey


----------



## BluWolf (Jan 19, 2002)

Is there some where we can see all the avatars that are available?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

BluWolf said:
			
		

> *Is there some where we can see all the avatars that are available? *




Yes. Clik on "user cp", then go into "Edit Options", then click the "More info" link under the "Avatars" heading. That'll show you all the avatars. It's a big download, so I hope you have a cable modem.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 19, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *  I figure that you should only include your .sig once per thread if it contains a pic or something similar - in my case, now that I've got the avatar, I just put my closing in my sig.  Anyway - if your sig is going to be bigger than the post, turn off the sig for that post.  It works.  And makes life SO much easier on everyone else... *




This is excellent etiquette. I try to do this myself, turning off my sig for short posts or multiple posts in a thread.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

> *This is excellent etiquette. I try to do this myself, turning off my sig for short posts or multiple posts in a thread.*




Since my .sig is YB!-related, I turn it off when not posting in Fight Club. And I turn it off there, too, when I'm not posting in a YB! thread. And I turn it off if I've already posted it in the thread.

I think so far I've actually posted my .sig exactly once on these new boards .


----------



## BluWolf (Jan 19, 2002)

Thanks Greydoom!!

I actually figured out how to load a custom one.

Major accomplishment for someone of my limited simian brain.


----------



## Jack Daniel (Jan 19, 2002)

Why, without massive 2-MB banner jpegs, you'd miss all the lovely stuff in my website... that is... uh... when it's done being built and all... know what, just forget me, okay?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 19, 2002)

SpikeyFreak said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I like your sig too.  Rectangles really turn me on.
> 
> --One Spikey *



Erm... what?


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

BluWolf said:
			
		

> *Thanks Greydoom!!
> 
> I actually figured out how to load a custom one.
> 
> Major accomplishment for someone of my limited simian brain. *




Good job! And I like the avator you chose.


----------



## dagger (Jan 19, 2002)

We should give it a few weeks before someone lays the smackdown at least, see how things turn out.


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 19, 2002)

How do you shrink .sig pics so they can be used as avatars?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> *How do you shrink .sig pics so they can be used as avatars? *




Do you have photoshop or something like it?


----------



## GreyOne (Jan 19, 2002)

Unfortunately, no.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 19, 2002)

How's my sig? Does anyone think it's too big?


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 19, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *How's my sig? Does anyone think it's too big? *



I think it's a bit large, can you make it see thru?
The thing wth sigs is they look like big block pictures.
They tend to look so bold they become an eyesore fast.
The eye's get over loaded you know what I mean?
If there wasn't so much black, it wouldn't be so bad.
But why not just post the quote in text and leave out the picture altogether, seeing as it's the same pic as you avatar's.
It's not that bad though, I saw someone with a Huge shocking purple sig, I have to say, I did not like that, it hurts my eyes to read that person's posts.


----------



## graydoom (Jan 19, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *How's my sig? Does anyone think it's too big? *




I think it looks fine, but Mythandlore has a point. Now that we have avatars, you can just post the text, because the image is your avatar.


----------



## Tiefling (Jan 19, 2002)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> *Unfortunately, no. *




You could ask someone else to do it for you, we're a pretty nice crowd. If you want I could shrink it and email it back to you, I'd just have to known how big you want it.


----------



## PA (Jan 19, 2002)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> *How do you shrink .sig pics so they can be used as avatars? *




Like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Argh. Of course, on a white background, it doesn't look nice. Try on a dark bakground.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 20, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> I think it's a bit large, can you make it see through?
> *




I may play with it a bit. I'd like to make it the same size as Talon's, his seems like a good size. Maybe I'll just use the head instead of the head and shoulders like it is now. I'd like to make the background see through but I don't know how.

Actually I'm pretty proud that I was able to do as much as I did.  I've been experimenting with photo editors. Unfortunately, Photoshop is beyond me. Talk about a non-intuitive program  Can anyone recommend a decent paint program that's fairly easy to use. I'd like to be able to make the background in my sig transparent if that's possible.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, there's always good ole' 'Paint'.

'Fireworks' is very user friendly, but maybe somewhat limited. Very good to make simple webpage graphics like buttons and etc.

'Paint Shop Pro' is pretty good too. Not as user friendly as Fireworks but much more capable, although still not Photoshop capable.


----------

